
PyPyJS – PyPyBox - ArtyProg
http://salvatore.diodev.fr/pypybox/
======
AnkhMorporkian
For anyone actually looking to transpile Python into Javascript for web usage,
please take a look at Transcrypt[1]. It's the only Py->JS Compiler that
creates reasonable output sizes, readable code, and doesn't require loading a
virtual machine.

1: [http://transcrypt.org/](http://transcrypt.org/)

Edit: Shouldn't have said virtual machine, I meant a large runtime, though
obviously a few implementations do have a proper VM.

~~~
aroberge
And how exactly would Transcript be able to do entirely client-side what's on
this demo, i.e. enter some __Python __code into a textarea, click "run" and
have it executed? The answer is that it would not. However, you can do this
with PyPyJS, Brython and a few others.

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
I did mention it in the context of "For anyone actually looking to transpile
Python into Javascript for web usage", not for live execution. There are tons
of options for web REPL.

------
ArtyProg
I think PyPyJS could be a great tool for generative art.

~~~
joshkpeterson
I'd be interested in hearing you elaborate on that

~~~
ArtyProg
Glad seeing there is somebody interested. I havent not actually choose which
graphics library to use for backend. Feel free to email me

Regards

[http://salvatore.diodev.fr/pypybox/](http://salvatore.diodev.fr/pypybox/)

